# Roccat Kone Sensor Problem



## nr-Thunder (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, als ich heute probiert hab meinen PC nach dem Standby Modus wieder hochzufahren funktionierte auf einmal mein Kone nicht mehr.
Das genaue Problem ist, dass der Mauszeiger nicht mehr bewegt, klicken etc jedoch funktioniert.
Als ich mir den Sensor angeschaut habe stellte ich fest, dass der Lichtsensor sehr schwach bzw gar nicht vorhanden ist oO wie sonst. Ich hab mal genau in das Loch mit dem Sensor reingeschaut (nur kurz) und nur einen ganz kleinen roten Punkt gesehen.
Treiber hab ich auch einmal neuinstalliert und in der Zeit zwischen dem ersten Start, dem Standby modus und dem PC im aufgeweckten Zustand habe ich weder datein installiert bzw deinstalliert.
Ob ich sie zurückgeben kann weiß ich nicht, da ich sie als abo-Prämie von der PCGH extended erhalten habe =(
Weiß jmd einen Rat, bzw hab ich noch den Grantieanspruch auf die Maus wenn ich sie aufmache?

Mfg Thunder


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Dezember 2009)

schonmal abgezogen und wieder angeschlossen?


----------



## nr-Thunder (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja natürlich!, andern USB Port benutzt, anderen Rechner benutzt, ja ich hab ihn sogar neugestartet^^!
Bzw hat jmd schonmal eine Abo-Prämie zurück geben müssen?


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2009)

hab das prob auch hin und wieder mit meiner Kone.

einfachste Lösung: USB Stecker kurz rausziehn und wieder reinstecken, kurz warten, sollte wieder funzen.

Is genauso wie es bei der Valo is, n Firmeware Prob lt. Roccat Support.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi.
Hast du schon mal den Treiber zurückgesetzt?
Ansonsten ist der Laser immer klein und schwach, selbst bei meiner und die funktioniert. 
Du könntest auch mal probieren einen neuen Treiber und auf eine neue Firmware zu flashen.


----------



## Naumo (6. Dezember 2009)

das problem hab ich auch.. is nix schlimmes. einfach abstecken und wieder rein und fertig! 
hab das erst seit dem neuesten firmware update.. hoffe die beheben das schnell


----------



## nr-Thunder (6. Dezember 2009)

ok, ich schreibs nochmal.
Rein raus ist nix. Bei der Maus funktioniert alles (!) bis auf die Bewegungen. ich hab die neuste Firmware und Treiber gezogen (1.41).
Immer noch das selbe Problem. Seit wann ist das neuste Firmware update erhältlich?
Wie gesagt, es ist erst seit gestern so.
Ich werd die Maus nochmal mit treibern an einem anderen PC anschliessen, wenn nicht muss ich mich wohl um die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, und hoffen dass ich sie (als Abo Prämie) entweder ersetzt bekomm bzw mir eine Alternative angeboten wird. Den Beleg hab ich ja noch.


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2009)

hmmm teste mal n treiber downgrade. vielleicht gehts damit


----------



## Sturmi (7. Dezember 2009)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mal mit meiner G9, mir ist damals einfach der Sensor verreckt. Maus wurde eingeschickt und ich bekam eine Neue.


----------



## nr-Thunder (7. Dezember 2009)

Treiber Downgrade hat nix gebracht :/.
Ich weiß nicht aber mir kommt es wirklich vor als wenn der laser *schwächer* wäre als sonst...
Werd mal Anspruch von der Garantie erheben, vllt bekomm ich ja ne neue (bzw sollte ich...)


----------



## Naumo (7. Dezember 2009)

das wird schon klappen auf jeden fall.. defekt is defekt


----------



## Terence Skill (16. Januar 2010)

bei diesem fehlerbild auch darauf achten das tcu im treiber ausgeschaltet ist... das kann nämlich gut passieren das genau dieser fehler auftritt wenn der sensor auf einer anderen oberfläche kalibriert wurde.


----------



## Gnome (16. Januar 2010)

Einfach mal Tibor Fischer vom Roccat Kundenservice anschreiben. Der hat für jeden 'n Ohr offen is absolut beratend und kundenfreundlich . Mit dem kann man sogar über andre Dinge als nur Roccat Produkte sprechen


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Dezember 2010)

Habe seit einer oder 2 Wochen auch bereits genau den gleichen Fehler, nutze seitdem eine andere Maus.
Klicken und alles funktioniert, allerdings hats den Sensor irgendwie hingehauen.
Was mir Angst macht, ist das ich glaube das es ein allgemeiner Fehler der Kone Serie ist, der auch durch eine neue nicht behoben wird.
Zuerst verkackte bei mir die TCU, die o´plötzlich keine dunklen untergründe mehr erkannte und mir immer nur beteuerte die Kalibration sei fehlgeschlagen.
Somit musste ich jedesmal ne andere Maus rausholen, um den schieß Button für Cancel zu klicken, da sich miene Kone nicht mehr bewegen ließ.
Warum ich überhaupt auf die Idee kam das neu zu kalibrieren, war die Tatsache, dass es mit der ersten Kalibration angefangen hatte zu ruckeln, bzw. mein Cursor fing an sich seltsam zu verhalten.
Bei Lasersensor dann wieder exakt das gleiche Spiel.
Mein Cursor spielt nch und nach immer mehr den verrückten, ich also in den Treiber rein und versucht durch ne kalibration (mittlerweile standartmäßig auf off) zu behebne (auf hellem untergrund).
Das Ergebniss war allerdings, das mein Lasersensor komplett den Dienst versagte, tolle Wurst.
Und zurückschicken jetzt in der Weihnachtszeit ist erstmal nicht mehr.

Es ärgert mich wirklich unheimlich, da die Kone [+] definitiv die beste Maus da draußen ist (wobei ein zwei andere Mäuse besser in meiner Hand liegen) und ich jetzt in der Sorge leben muss, das Roccat es wieder verkackt hat.

Was mich allerdings auch stutzig macht ist die Idee eines Kumpels, mein Mousepad könnte der  verursacher sein.
Es handelt sich um das Steelseries 4HD (was ich übrigens weiterempfehlen kann) welches wohl mit reflektierenden minipunkten übersät ist, und er hat vermutet es könne dieses "Lichtspiel" gewesen sein, was den Chip oder den Sensor überstrapaziert habe.
Ich hab das gleich als Schwachsinn abgetan, bin aber so langsam am Grübeln ob er vielleicht recht hat, einfach aus dem Wunsch heraus das Roccat nicht wieder Defekte Mäuse verkauft.


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Dezember 2010)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich wirklich unheimlich, da die Kone [+] definitiv die beste Maus da draußen ist (wobei ein zwei andere Mäuse besser in meiner Hand liegen) und ich jetzt in der Sorge leben muss, das Roccat es wieder verkackt hat.



Nicht wirklich. Gibt genug Mäuse die den gleichen Sensor nutzen. Die beste ist das nicht.


----------



## Mentor501 (17. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Gibt genug Mäuse die den gleichen Sensor nutzen. Die beste ist das nicht.


 
Ich weiß, Leichenfledderei, aber die Aussage ist schlicht falsch.
Die einzige Maus die den selben Sensor wie die neue Kone benutzt, ist die Steelseries Xai, also die Maus der Schwesterfirma.
Es geht hier wohlgemerkt um die "Kone [+]" und nicht die normale Kone!


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Leichenfledderei, aber die Aussage ist schlicht falsch.
> Die einzige Maus die den selben Sensor wie die neue Kone benutzt, ist die Steelseries Xai, also die Maus der Schwesterfirma.
> Es geht hier wohlgemerkt um die "Kone [+]" und nicht die normale Kone!


 

Logitech G700 und Logitech G500 haben den gleichen Sensor. Mionix Naos 5000 hat auch den Sensor. Also nicht nur die Kone + und die Xai. Gibt dazu noch jede Menge Mäuse die ein Rebranding sind die den Avago 9500 verbaut haben. Cyber Snipa hat davon auch eine Maus im Sortiment.
Und was heißt Schwesterfirma? SteelSeries ist eine eigenständige Firma die es einige Jahre länger gibt als Roccat. Bist von der Sensorgeschichte wohl leicht falsch informiert.


----------

